# Set ausgeben lassen



## Reinhard (8. Aug 2006)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe ein Set wie folgt definiert:


```
Set l_set = (Set)setIter.next();
```

Wie kann ich zu Debug-Zwecken nun l_set ausgeben (wenn möglich in der Java-Console). Mit toString() komme ich leider nicht an die Infos ran.

Das ist bestimmt nur eine Kleinigkeit die ich falsch mache ...

Danke,
Reinhard


----------



## foobar (8. Aug 2006)

Du mußt wieder über alle Element es Sets iterieren und diese Ausgeben. Das wird aber in jedem Basisjavabuch beschrieben, also RTFm oder benutz die Suche!!!


----------



## byte (8. Aug 2006)

Collections besitzen eine toString(), so dass man sie ausgeben kann, ohne explizit durch die Elemente zu iterieren. Aber die Elemente in Deinem Set müssen halt auch eine toString() besitzen, so dass man sie ausgeben kann.



> Returns a string representation of this collection. The string representation consists of a list of the collection's elements in the order they are returned by its iterator, enclosed in square brackets ("[]"). Adjacent elements are separated by the characters ", " (comma and space). Elements are converted to strings as by String.valueOf(Object).


----------



## Reinhard (8. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten. 

@byto: Ich werde mir deine Lösung gleich mal ansehen.
@foobar: Und deinen Vorschlag werde ich natürlich auch warnehmen.

Vielen Dank,
Reinhard


----------

